# FS: Tillandsia's (Air Plants)



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Approximately 35 species of tillandsia (air plants) available. Prices range from $2/ea. to $25/ea depending on rarity. Will post a list with prices either later today or tomorrow.

Prices listed above photo's are for plant only.

Ionantha Rubra - *SOLD OUT*









Stricta Soft Purple - $10/ea









Juncea - $5/ea - 3 left









Velutina - *SOLD OUT*
Butzii - *SOLD OUT*


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nice! good shots, too.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I am interested, but dont know when I can get into Vancouver. If I commit to buy, can you hold onto some for two or three weeks?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Long list, lots of photo's....

Velutina - *SOLD OUT*

Utriculata v Prengelii - $6









Tricolor v Melan - *SOLD OUT*

Tenuifolia v Amethyst - $7









Tenuifolia Blue - *SOLD OUT*

Stricta Pink Bronze - $5









Recurvata -* SOLD OUT*

Pseudobaileyi - $6 - 4 left









Polita - $23









Montana Clump - *SOLD OUT*
Kolbii - $4


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Ionantha Fuego - *SOLD OUT*

Fasciculata x Ionantha - $10









Crocata Giant - $5









Chaetophylla - *SOLD OUT*

Caput-Medusae - $5









Butzii - $6 - 1 left









Bulbosa - $4 (small one, big one in photo is for size comparison) - 3 left









Brachy. x Schiedeana - $7









Albertiana - *SOLD OUT*
Aeranthos x Ixoides - $6


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Aeranthos Hybrid - $3









Aeranthos Bronze - $4


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't forget to check out Elasticpantcity - Vancouver mom lifestyle blog about my plants


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

New photo of my Stricta Green Clump flowering!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

The flowering one is beautiful (have never seen an air plant with a flower) - SO many varieties and great planter ideas too. You are quite the green-thumb!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

They're blooming and still available!



teija said:


> The flowering one is beautiful (have never seen an air plant with a flower) - SO many varieties and great planter ideas too. You are quite the green-thumb!


Quite the opposite actually. Air plants are one of the few types that actually thrive in my care!


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Interested in a few..


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, bump! Check out the new website for a complete list of plant species available!

Tillandsia


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Limited availability, list has been updated.


----------

